# It's a blue moon tonight



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So if there's something your spouse only does once in a blue moon, tonight is the night to ask for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

:smthumbup: It is! I hadn't realized till you posted - thanks!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Wooohooo! I know what I'm asking for. (But will not get).


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

anal,anal,anal.............. sorry thats when hell freezes over..now what was once in a blue moon. Damn I hope I remember.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well she basically gives me everything I like,

So maybe I'll as her not to snore.


----------

